# Ein Profinet Gerät mit 2 verschiedenen CPUs verbinden



## Senia (19 Oktober 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich habe hier folgendes Problem:
Erstmal zu den Gegebenheiten:

2x CPU315-4PN33 ( von VIPA )
Die IP-Adressen:

192.168.15.180 
192.168.15.182 
2x TP1500
1x Wieland SP-COP2-ENI ( Sicherheits-SPS)

192.168.15.10 
Programmiersoftware: TIA V13 SP1

Nun mein Problem:

Es sind 2 Maschinen.
Man hat die Möglichkeit sie getrennt zu fahren oder auch zusammen.
Alles wird mit Profinet aufgebaut. Physikalisch sind die Geräte alle verbunden, durch verschiedene IPs, aber getrennt
Ich möchte jetzt, dass die beiden CPUs auf ein Not-Stop Gerät ( von Wieland, s.o. ) zugreifen und die Daten auslesen, umso, bei auslösen eines Not-Stops, eine Fehlermeldung auf den TPs zu erzeugen.
Programmiert wurde alles in zwei unterschiedlichen Projekten.
Der Zugriff auf die Sicherheits-SPS wurde mit einer CPU getestet und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Jetzt möchte ich aber mit 2 CPUs darauf zu greifen und bekomme das Problem, dass nur eine CPU darauf zu greift und die andere meldet, dass sie niemanden erreicht. Koppel ich die funktionierende Verbindung ab, verbindet sich die vorher nicht funktionierende CPU mit dem Gerät.
Ich möchte gerne, dass es in verschiedenen Projekt läuft, da zur Wartungszwecken, die eine Maschine vom Netz getrennt werden kann und daher aber auf der anderen CPU keine SF oder BF aufleuchten darf ( Kunde reklamiert dies sofort )

Jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann?

Gruß

Senia


----------



## ChristophD (19 Oktober 2017)

Hi,

unterstütz die Wieland Shared device?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Senia (19 Oktober 2017)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unterstütz die Wieland Shared device?
> 
> ...



Das weiß ich gar nicht so genau. In dem Handbuch habe ich dementsprechendes noch nichts gefunden


----------



## Senia (19 Oktober 2017)

Senia schrieb:


> Das weiß ich gar nicht so genau. In dem Handbuch habe ich dementsprechendes noch nichts gefunden



Gerade gefunden, beschränkt sich auf eine SPS leider.


----------



## Larzerus (19 Oktober 2017)

Ist eine Kommunikation zwischen den beiden CPU (CPU315-4PN33) keine Option? 
Einfach das Signal der CPU mit Verbindung an die CPU ohne Verbindung weiterschalten.


----------



## Senia (19 Oktober 2017)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Ist eine Kommunikation zwischen den beiden CPU (CPU315-4PN33) keine Option?
> Einfach das Signal der CPU mit Verbindung an die CPU ohne Verbindung weiterschalten.



Fällt die eine CPU aus, die das Signal weiterschalten soll, so kann die andere Maschine nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden.
Die beiden Programm lesen ja aus der Wieland, die Eingänge aus und diese sind dann im Programm dann noch weiter verschaltet.
Sie sollen ja getrennt voneinander fahren können. Selbst wenn die andere Maschine keinen Strom hat oder sonstige Ausfälle hat.

Mir fällt nur die Möglichkeit ein, ein zweites Wieland SP-COP2-ENI zu besorgen. Und die dann miteinander zu verbinden und ganz klassisch über Relais dann zu schalten, sodass die andere mitbekommt, dass alle Not-Aus i.o. sind.


----------



## smoe (19 Oktober 2017)

Wenn diese Wieland auch Standard Ethernet kann, kann sie dann auch TCP/IP telegramme versenden? Wenn ja, kannst du über dein PN Netzwerk eine Telegramm Kommunikation zu beiden CPUs machen. Beide CPU's bekommen zyklisch den selben Status. Ist natürlich nicht so in Echtzeit wie über PN, aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Wenn das nicht geht, fällt mir noch ein das du eine S7/1200 als Gateway dazwischen setzt. Die kann als PN/Controller die Wieland bedienen und TCP/IP Telegramme an die zwei 315er senden.


----------



## Senia (19 Oktober 2017)

smoe schrieb:


> Wenn diese Wieland auch Standard Ethernet kann, kann sie dann auch TCP/IP telegramme versenden? Wenn ja, kannst du über dein PN Netzwerk eine Telegramm Kommunikation zu beiden CPUs machen. Beide CPU's bekommen zyklisch den selben Status. Ist natürlich nicht so in Echtzeit wie über PN, aber man kann nicht alles haben.
> 
> Wenn das nicht geht, fällt mir noch ein das du eine S7/1200 als Gateway dazwischen setzt. Die kann als PN/Controller die Wieland bedienen und TCP/IP Telegramme an die zwei 315er senden.



Ich kann die Wieland nicht auf Ethernet bringen, da ich doch in meiner HW-Konf über das PN_IE Netz zugreife um dort die I/Os auszulesen. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt? Wie sollte ich das sonst in die HW einbringen um die I/Os auszulesen?

Das mit der S7/1200 kann sehr wahrscheinlich funktionieren. Doch ich befürchte aus wirtschaftlicher Lage, dass es günstiger ist ein 2. Wieland Gerät zu besorgen. 
Um die Kommunikation zwischen den CPUs aufzubauen ohne der 1200er, werde ich einfach das TP1500 als Gateway nutzen, in dem ich dort die benötigten Signale auf die andere CPU weiterverschalte.

Dennoch vielen dank an alle


----------



## ChristophD (19 Oktober 2017)

wenn er ne 1200 nimmt kann er auch IO-Controller und I-Device nehmen und auf den Quatsch mit TCP/IP verzichten, aber wir reden hier immer noch von Safety I/O Signalen wenn ich mich nicht irre und da will man doch nicht wirklich solche potentiellen Kommunikationsschwachstellen dabei haben.
Wie soll das TP als Gateway arbeiten, das TP Selber macht doch gar nichts mit den I/O.

Ich würde hier zu einer zweiten Wieland tendieren.


----------



## Senia (19 Oktober 2017)

Ja genau, ich werde auch eine Zweite Wieland nehmen und diese anbinden.
Als Gateway meinte ich so, dass ich im Programm eine Wächterkette habe ( die Überwacht meine Antriebe, ob es Störungen von Umrichter gibt ), diese wird bei mir in einem DB abgelegt. 
Diesen rufe ich auf im TP und schreibe dort bei Wertänderung rein, dass diese auf eine andere Variable übertragen werden soll. Diese andere Variable ( auch ein DB ) ist dann mit der anderen CPU verbunden.
So erfährt die CPU, ob die andere CPU bereit ist zum starten der Maschine. 
Gleiches gilt natürlich dann seperat nochmal für die andere Richtung.
Ich weiß natürlich,dass das TP eine Schwachstelle ist, zb bei einem Ausfall. Aber sobald irgendetwas ausfällt, sollen die Maschinen ja auch nicht mehr zusammenfahren. Die Signale benötige ich nur bei einem Kontinuebetrieb.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2017)

Senia schrieb:


> Diesen rufe ich auf im TP und schreibe dort bei Wertänderung rein, dass diese auf eine andere Variable übertragen werden soll. Diese andere Variable ( auch ein DB ) ist dann mit der anderen CPU verbunden.
> So erfährt die CPU, ob die andere CPU bereit ist zum starten der Maschine.
> Gleiches gilt natürlich dann seperat nochmal für die andere Richtung.





Senia schrieb:


> Fällt die eine CPU aus, die das Signal weiterschalten soll, so kann die andere Maschine nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden.


Das gilt auch, wenn das TP das Signal weiterkopieren soll: fällt eine CPU aus, dann kann das TP nichts kopieren. Das TP bringt technisch keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Direktverbindung der CPUs - das Kopieren via TP ist allerdings für den arbeitsscheuen Programmierer schneller zusammengeklickt. 
Das TP ist eine Visu und keine Steuerung. Never packe Steuerungsaufgaben in eine Visu. Prozessdaten zwischen CPUs kopieren ist nicht Aufgabe einer Visu.

Harald


----------



## Fabpicard (19 Oktober 2017)

Du kannst es auch Vollredundant über die beiden CPUs lösen.

Beim Hochfahren schaut jede CPU ob sie das Wieland-Ding findet, findet sie es nicht holt sie sich die Daten von der anderen CPU und schaltet den Wieland-Teilnehmer ab.
Verliert sie die Verbindung zur anderen CPU, wird der Wieland-Teilnehmer wieder aktiviert.
Erreicht die CPU keinen der beiden Teilnehmer, meldet sie einen Kommunikationsfehler...

Das dann in beide gleich packen und die spielen beim gleichzeitigen Start halt "der schnellere Gewinnt" 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## PN/DP (20 Oktober 2017)

Senia schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt, dass die beiden CPUs auf ein Not-Stop Gerät ( von Wieland, s.o. ) zugreifen und die Daten auslesen, umso, bei auslösen eines Not-Stops, eine Fehlermeldung auf den TPs zu erzeugen.


Um wieviele Informationen geht das da? Kann das oder die paar Bits vom Not-Stop-Gerät vielleicht als 24V-Signal konventionell auf Digitaleingänge beider SPS verdrahtet werden?

Harald


----------



## Senia (20 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Um wieviele Informationen geht das da? Kann das oder die paar Bits vom Not-Stop-Gerät vielleicht als 24V-Signal konventionell auf Digitaleingänge beider SPS verdrahtet werden?
> 
> Harald



Nein das geht leider nicht, dafür sind es zuviele. 16 Not-Stop-Taster. Dazu habe ich noch 2x Schlüsselschalter  und insgesamt 10 Reset-Taster ( gut die 10 sind parallel, also nur 1 Eingang ), dazu kommen noch mehrere Ausgänge der Wieland, die ich dringend brauche für die Ansteuerung der Maschine. Die SPS befinden sich auch nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe leider. Ich müsste ziemlich lange Leitungen legen, diese laufen auch an Motorstrippen und anderen Kabeln vorbei ( 400V/87Hz) vorbei und da habe ich evtl wieder das Problem mit der EMV.

Das Thema Vollredundant finde ich sehr interessant. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich das genau umsetzen kann ( bin noch nicht so sehr erfahren ). Haben auch dieses Jahr erst mit ProfiNet angefangen.
Darüber werde ich mich mal informieren.
Wichtig ist nur zu vermeiden, dass keine SF oder BF aufleuchtet. 

Und ja wegen den TPs das weiß ich auch, dass es eine sehr unschöne Lösung ist, dort eine Steuerung zu bauen. Und fällt eine CPU aus oder das TP soll sowieso kein Kontinuebetrieb mehr gefahren werden, also wären die benötigen Daten vom TP auch nicht mehr wichtig. ( Die Daten die ich vom TP holen würde, wären z.B.: nur für Geschwindigkeitssteuerung und benötigte Taster der anderen Maschine notwendig, da mein Plan jetzt ist eine 2.Wieland zu besorgen ). Allerdings fällt mir dazu zur Zeit keine bessere Lösung ein. Dazu kommt leider, dass ich Zeitdruck habe und jetzt keine großen Versuchsaufbauten machen kann.
Die Not-Stop Kette würde dann über ein Relais laufen, dass der jeweils anderen Maschine mitteilt, dass er jetzt bereit ist.


----------

